# Johno's latest Easy Vap and Pallet Vap



## johno

I have a very limited amount of Easy Vap and Pallet Vap units available at present. If you do want a vaporizer please send an email to [email protected].

I intend to continue to make a few of these as a retirement project depending on the availability of components.

****The Easy Vap is for beekeepers who keep their hives on stands and can treat through a 1/4" hole in the back of the hive. The Pallet Vap is for migratory beekeepers who keep their hives on pallets and can only treat through their front entrances.*

The price is $*160* for the Easy Vap, $*175* for the Pallet Vap (previously known as Easy Vap Pro), plus $17 for priority mail shipping in the USA. The vaporizers come with 4 silicone caps, extra caps can be purchased at $2.25 each. You can purchase by check, money order or I can send a Paypal invoice to your email address, you do not have to belong to Paypal and you can pay them by card online.


----------



## Robert.sullivan

so we have the pro but we need more plugs as the ones we have are worn out and don't seal.


----------



## johno

contact me at [email protected] and we can sort something out for you.


----------



## johno

johno said:


> contact me at [email protected] and we can sort something out for you.


There is an underscore between john and olivier


----------



## Robert.sullivan

johno said:


> There is an underscore between john and olivier


just saw your reply, I sent you an email


----------



## thill

Got mine, works great!


----------

